# 1880 American Star



## Woodman7100 (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a rideable 1880 American Star, that I really do not know much about. I'm looking for additional information about it. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 31, 2020)

What is the serial number (located just under front side of handlebars) and overall diameter of rear wheel (they are sized in 3” increments 39”, 42”, 45”, 48”, 51”, 54”)?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2020)

Welcome to our Group!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 31, 2020)

Yours is a 1885-93 Special Star. Serial number will help date it per list below compiled by Carey Williams:



Here is where the serial number is located from one of my Stars:




From 1889 Star catalog:








Yours looks to be original except for saddle and handlebar grips. Here is the correct saddle and grips:








Thanks for posting yours here. I have more information if there is something specific you would like to know. They are fun to ride. If you want any work done to it contact Craig Allen in New Jersey at cbillallen1954@gmail.com or here on CABE @Craig Allen. Here is comparison of my 42" Special Pony Star (with radial spokes) and 48" Special Star (with tangential spokes


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2020)

So she's an 1889 then, or Jeff is that your serial 3303?


----------



## Woodman7100 (Jul 31, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Yours is a 1885-93 Special Star. Serial number will help date it per list below compiled by Carey Williams:
> View attachment 1239112
> View attachment 1239127
> 
> ...



 are the seat and handle bars available still?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 31, 2020)

The closeup of serial number in my post above is from one of my Stars. I was using it to show where the serial number is and 1889 is correct. 
The seat and grips would need to be made. Craig Allen can do that. He worked on my Stars and made any missing pieces from scratch. He does great work!


----------



## Woodman7100 (Jul 31, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> What is the serial number (located just under front side of handlebars) and overall diameter of rear wheel (they are sized in 3” increments 39”, 42”, 45”, 48”, 51”, 54”)?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 31, 2020)

3809 = 1890
Thanks for posting. Nice bicycle.


----------



## Woodman7100 (Jul 31, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> 3809 = 1890
> Thanks for posting. Nice bicycle.



 So what is the difference between the American and the semi Racer which this serial falls thanks again


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 31, 2020)

Semi Racing Star description from 1889 Star Catalog:


----------



## Woodman7100 (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks everyone, so in this condition what is this bike worth. Not that I would sell it.


----------



## frampton (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 13, 2020)

Woodman7100 said:


> Thanks everyone, so in this condition what is this bike worth. Not that I would sell it.



What size is it?  To most, that would make a big difference.   A bike that fits me would be more valuable than a display bike.  The wheel size was chosen based on inseam length.


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 13, 2020)

Wheel size does not matter as much with Stars as it does for high wheels (Ordinaries). I am 6'-1" and fit on and ride both my 42" and 48" Stars equally well. The 42" is a little more nimble but just as easy to ride as the 48". I have not ridden a 39" Star so can not say if the same fit and ride-ability would apply for me on the smaller wheel.

From 1889 Star catalog:


----------



## Woodman7100 (Aug 13, 2020)

oldmtrcyc said:


> What size is it?  To most, that would make a big difference.   A bike that fits me would be more valuable than a display bike.  The wheel size was chosen based on inseam length.



 The rear tire is 48"


----------



## pelletman (Sep 4, 2020)

The easiest way to identify an "American"  (it's a model designation, like Special, or semi-racing, not a reference to the country in which it was built) is the spring above the front fork.  It is the only model with that.  Pony is a size designation, anything 45 and under is a Pony, with the exception of the 39 x 24 and Rover models.  Specials are the most common models I see out there. All models were available in Pony sizes.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 8, 2020)

also semi Racing is basically a special without the spring between the steering column and the main leaf spring


----------

